# *****MaximPep 3 ways to save sale*****



## Z82 (Sep 19, 2013)

Pick your poison guys. 15% use code saveme15 for orders over 29.99. 20% use code saveme20 for orders over $100. 30% use code saveme30 for orders over $200.











This will end 9/22/13 11:59 pm EST.

Great deals and the best products around for all of your research needs.


CLICK HERE OR THE BANNER IN MY SIG ===========> http://www.maximpep.com/aff/idevaffiliate.php?id=101


PM me with any questions or concerns!


----------



## Z82 (Sep 20, 2013)

Bump


----------



## Z82 (Sep 21, 2013)

Ending soon...get some now


----------



## Z82 (Sep 22, 2013)

Last day. .get some


----------



## Z82 (Sep 22, 2013)

Last call people...ending soon


----------

